# River Rehab



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

After weeks of being indoors, nursing a bad back and watching way too much TV, I was finally able to limp to the river and slide the kayak into the current. Somehow, I was able to stumble into the seat without tipping over, and pushed off for some aquatic rehabilitation. 

The doctors told me not to lift anything over five pounds, so I used small flies and prayed for little fish. My prayers were answered. 

For the first time in a long time, I felt no pain. My biggest stressor was a strong breeze, blowing my boat around. And the fish . . . . . they were the most beautiful fish . . . . . at least it seemed so. 

There was even an opportunity to get out and wade for a few minutes. The gentle cool water washed over my legs, reinvigorating the muscles. 

The river was flush, full from the recent Hill Country rains. The sky was the bluest blue, and the trees the greenest green. Funny how you appreciate things more when you miss them. 

Each day I get a little bit stronger. Must be the river rehab. 

Let's go fishing


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

nice post!


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome stuff!! Planning a trip this dinner and upcoming winter and have been trying to find easy places to put in the yak without trespassing or getting the truck towed lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

kmurf91 said:


> Awesome stuff!! Planning a trip this dinner and upcoming winter and have been trying to find easy places to put in the yak without trespassing or getting the truck towed lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone serious about fishing Texas Hill Country Rivers should purchase:
Texas River Bum's Pocket Guides
Blanco River
San Marcos River
South Llano River Plus others
www.texasriverbum.com

David also has proven flies for our rivers.

Also check with local outfitters

TG Canoe and Kayak
Spencer Canoes
Fentress River Resort

Also Kevin Hutchison guides the area (Hill Country Flyfishers)

Checking with the above, and planning your trip will greatly improve your odds of a successful paddle.

Good luck. Let me know when you are in the area.

Let's go fishing


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Good to see your posts again. :fish:

I could never understand how people who don't get out on the water could heal themselves physically, mentally, or -especially- emotionally. Glad to see you back on the water.


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

flyfishingmike said:


> Anyone serious about fishing Texas Hill Country Rivers should purchase:
> 
> Texas River Bum's Pocket Guides
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, I will definitely do some research and keep ya posted when I'm heading your way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Glad to see you back on the board. All the best-


----------

